

Typewar (By Eldarion) - twampss
http://typewar.com/

======
tripngroove
This is really cool. My only comment so far is that the first 9 levels are
REALLY slow. My patience was sorely tried in getting high enough for more
fonts to appear.

------
bradgessler
Either I'm a huge font geek or this is too easy.

Loads of geeky fun; I hope some more typefaces are thrown in there at some
higher levels!

~~~
jtauber
a new typeface is introduced every odd level

------
TravisLS
Two things that would improve this tremendously: 1) More difficult questions
sooner and 2) Force you to start over after N wrong answers so the score
matters

------
jedediah
Given that I know almost nothing about fonts and didn't miss a question in the
first 5 levels, I think it's far too easy.

------
Emore
Really liked it! However, it was too easy, even on level 19 (where I stopped
playing). New typefaces should perhaps be released every level, and only give
sans/sans or serif/serif alternative answers to each question.

------
audionerd
I like the idea, it's fun, addictive. Well designed. But it's too easy if all
the questions are being answered correctly by 95% of users... I'm at Level 5,
75 points, and all the questions (save one) so far were aced by >95% of
players. (For that one question, which 45% got correct, I had to think pretty
hard though). And it would be more challenging with more fonts. And up the
challenge -- compare more sans-to-sans and serif-to-serif for instance.

~~~
antidaily
Agreed - too easy. I didn't miss one and got up to level 5, 93 points. 3rd-4th
level should be comparing sans-serif to sans-serif, not serif to monospace.
IMHO. Make it harder! Cool site, though.

------
unalone
Because you saw fit to mention your company in your submitted title, I gave
your page a look. I'd never heard of Eldarion, but Pinax sounds vaguely
familiar. I'd like to make a request, though, and that's for you not to
highlight text so obnoxiously it looks like links. The only four links you
have on eldarion.com look like they're not links. It's pretty, but it's bad
design.

~~~
jtauber
actually this story was not submitted by me or anyone from Eldarion

~~~
unalone
Oh, okay. My site criticism still stands.

------
tptacek
It's redrawing the screen on every submission, instead of doing the submission
in an XHR. This is one place where Ajaxiness would really help, because the
only indication you have that you've submitted a score is to look at the
browser bar to see if the page is loading.

~~~
mikeryan
Also it wouldn't kill my history/back button

------
ianbishop
I scored perfectly and got to the 5th level (didn't feel like registering).

I don't understand how people cannot tell the difference between these fonts!
Even Arial and Helvetica I find are easy to differentiate if you look at the
angles.

~~~
jtauber
some letters are easy, like R or G and some (as you mention) you can tell from
the angles of the terminals but there are some that are pretty much identical

~~~
thingie
Well. It is nice that is shows success rate of other people, and it's quite
sad, that most of questions really are trivial (helvetica vs. times new
roman), those with > 90%, and some are basically undecidable (50% -- that is
as good as random).

And there are just not enough interesting questions, you are just choosing
between courrier and times new roman, even at 9th level. It's boring. But with
enough data, you could choose just the interesting ones.

~~~
jtauber
yeah, that's one of the enhancements we plan to make.

------
mapleoin
Is there any difference at all between those two:
[http://typewar.com/stats/glyph_pair/X/Helvetica_Neue/Verdana...](http://typewar.com/stats/glyph_pair/X/Helvetica_Neue/Verdana/)
?

------
DanielStraight
How many trivially easy questions do I have to answer before hitting the hard
stuff? There either needs to be a way to adjust levels manually or some sort
of learning system to put you at an initial level.

~~~
johnthedebs
I understand the frustration, but the purpose is competition (typeWAR). You'll
get there.

~~~
spicyj
Still, but I'm on level 7, have answered all 150+ questions correctly, and I
haven't gotten any questions that involve type families other than Helvetica
Neue, Times New Roman, and Courier New.

~~~
jtauber
i'll investigate but by level 7 you should be seeing 6 different typefaces

------
matt-kantor
Fun little time waster. I like the concept and implementation (although it's a
bit easy as others have said). My only suggestion is to provide a login method
besides Twitter. OpenID would be great.

------
sandrogerbini
I guess the competition is going to get a lot stiffer now that its out of
alpha. I wonder what the world will be like now that so many more people will
know the difference between Didot and Verdana.

------
spicyj
Might I suggest always alphabetizing the order that the two family names
appear in? It's disconcerting to get the same options two questions in a row,
but to have their locations swapped.

~~~
jtauber
they are deliberately ordered randomly

~~~
spicyj
At least, when you have the same pair of typefaces twice in a row, can you
make sure the positions are the same? If I get two questions in a row with the
same choices and with the same answer, then I should be able to click in the
same place!

------
kyro
I'm always getting stuck on the Courier New vs. Helvetica Neue ones.

~~~
mikeryan
Courier New is the "Typewriter" style font.

------
makeee
Nice, did you make this? I could post it to a typography Facebook fan page I
run (12,000 fans).. if it's ready for wider exposure / lots of traffic.

~~~
jtauber
by all means post to the fan page! (do you have a link? I might join)

~~~
makeee
Just posted it: <http://www.facebook.com/typography> By the way, if you've got
any other projects in the works, definitely think about setting up some
related (non-branded, such as typography, music, etc) fan pages now. Great way
to drive traffic to a new project.

------
Quiark
Nice, but I got bored after 7 levels

------
agbell
I actually found it hard

------
romanm
Thanks, good idea !!!

------
Andi
Lol, how easy is this?

